# My irritating little shadow



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL! Reminds me of Angel. Except she's not that pushy. Must be a mule thing?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Waaah won't let me see


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL it's a spoiled brat thing. I let her get away with it 'cause she's so darn cute, and that's going to really catch up with me sooner or later. I need to get on her about her lack-of-respect issues. Believe it or not, she's actually improved a lot, but I certainly need to do a lot more. I accept full responsibility about how bad she is. lol :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, that literally had me snorting whenever you turned around and she was up your butt or in your pocket.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Haha that is too cute! But she lovesssss you


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol! What a sweetheart. How old is she?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

equiniphile, I am not actually completely sure. She was auction bought so I know nothing of her past. She still has her baby teeth, so she is under 2.5 years, but she has her *full* set of baby teeth, and has since I got her (last November) so she is over a year. I am hazarding a guess that she is between 18-26 months old now, but there is no way of knowing for sure until those two front teeth fall out.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Omg how funny!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

MsBHavin said:


> Omg how funny!


That was a great vid- she's too funny!! My QH is the same way..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Druydess said:


> That was a great vid- she's too funny!! My QH is the same way..


 We call her Ninjahorse- you never hear her til there's a nose in your butt..


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

That's really cutee! How can you not scratch those big ears!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Too cute!!! Made me laugh!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha that is too funny and cute


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

thats adorable! but i can see how that would be irritating! we have a horse like that at my barn except he's over 16hh so its slighly more incovient to have him follow you around. though lately he has been egnoring me lol probably because he tried to run me over to get past me for feeding time. and we had a "discussion" about that. and then the next day he tried draging me into a stall (not even HIS stall.) to get food, and we had a VERY long descussion about how to properly behave with a leader lol after that he's egnored me unless im leading him in for dinner or back outside **** he should just be lucky he's not mine


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

How can something that cute possibly be annoying?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL AB you should know!! MFM is just the same isn't she? Yes it's cute, when you aren't the one dealing with it day in and day out!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

When you put it that way. I totally understand what you mean.
MFM is Right. There. every time I turn around. Cute blonde pony touching me in some way. Cute but so in the way. Cleaning paddocks is only easy when she is well distracted by food.

She has gotten really good at getting apples when she bobs for apples now so that does not work to distract her anymore. Sigh.


----------



## Gypsy Vanner (Aug 2, 2011)

This made me laugh. I love mules.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I just about died laughing at that. I loved the *poof*, lol, she reminds me of a pony at my barn :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's really funny. Love the captions. Reminds me of my parrot who thinks he's part velcro apparently.


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

ha that's funny and probably irritating


----------



## MissTobio (Aug 15, 2011)

I couldnt stop laughing when I saw that :')


----------

